# Concrete demo inside



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I used this chipper. 










It took about 3 hours to get it all out using that to chip lines about 1/2" deep and the hit a few times with the sledge and break it loose. I was making blocks that weighed roughly 50lbs. Thanks so much for all the advice. That went much better than anticipated!!











Also, the client asked why there would have been concrete there. Anybody know?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

So you'd get extra $$ for tearout.

Old bed for entry mosaic tile?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

olzo55 said:


> So you'd get extra $$ for tearout.
> 
> Old bed for entry mosaic tile?


Lol. Sounds good to me. As far as I could tell, it was only ever bare concrete or the indoor outdoor carpet that was down
when we pulled it out. Another interesting thing was it that it had a floor drain about 1/2" down in the concrete that I guess
they decided they weren't going to use and poured over it.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

So was there anything supporting the concrete from underneath? My first perception was that it was concrete poured right on earth with the floor joists sitting right on dirt as well. 

Glad it worked out for ya.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

JR Shepstone said:


> So was there anything supporting the concrete from underneath? My first perception was that it was concrete poured right on earth with the floor joists sitting right on dirt as well.
> 
> Glad it worked out for ya.


It a series of boards running perpendicular to the joists as well as boards running parallel to support those.


----------

